# New DockDogs title!



## ShatteringGlass (Jun 1, 2006)

Shane finished up his DockDogs Novice National Big Air title today! So proud of him! Just a few months ago I was ready to give up and throw in the towel on this, thinking he would NEVER jump and NEVER enjoy it. He competed in 2 waves yesterday and 1 wave today, and by the end of the day today, his hesitations were getting less and less and he REALLY is enjoying it. When we are waiting in line, he is screaming and crying like a Husky and nearly pulling me over trying to get up the stairs to the dock. Yesterday he even placed 1st in Novice! His best jump is 8'4" (which he did twice) and this is with a stall at the end of the dock, no running just jumping from a stand at the end, so I think he will really fly once his confidence it up to where he can get a good run and jump going.

Here are some pics from the weekend, with him sporting his Spider-Man swimsuit I made him (everyone got a kick out of it haha!)









on Saturday with his 1st & 4th place Novice medals!













































Giving him a pep talk!









From today, 5th place Novice









with all of his medals he's earned so far


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Congratulations!! Shane looks awesome, I just love the pictures. He truley is poetry in motion.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Congratulations! I wonder if ranger would do this.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

congrats!!!!! Glad he's starting to enjoy it more and more!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:congratulations: To the both of you!!


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

What great pictures!! Congratulations to both of you!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

That's awesome! :congratulations:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Congrats to you and Shane!


----------

